# WANTED - 6kg Propane gas bottle please...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just on the off chance! I even have a spare 19 KG or a 3.9 that I could swap.

Thanks
Paul
077252 12753
or [email protected]

I am in Cheshire but travelling south next weekend (so don't assume you would be too far away )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure of the make of yours, but with Calor you can just change size when you get a refill, I would think all the others will do the same, not extra charges.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

1302, what is the 'make' of gas :?: 

tony


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

I think I have a small blue calor bottle if that is what you need.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

That was quick 

They are all Calor

I just went up to the local boat yard and he wouldn't let me swap up or down. I have one completely full, one with three or four nights use and the two oddball empties. He would only sell me a new bottle (at £40+)

We don't want to set off to Croatia with anything other than a completely full pair of bottles if we can help it.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

If you are talking about the red canisters, I have 2 spare ones you can have. No charge.

Bob


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Go to a 'proper' calor dealer, the'll swop up or down no problem  

tony


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Go to a 'proper' calor dealer, the'll swop up or down no problem
> 
> tony


Ta - just checked with the large Garden Centre down the road who confirm that - must just be the boatyard whop are picky...

Thanks you folks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

1302 said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Go to a 'proper' calor dealer, the'll swop up or down no problem
> ...


More like saw a chance to pocket some money, or just didn't know.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

1302 said:


> That was quick
> 
> They are all Calor
> 
> ...


Wrong boatyard then.

Call in at Jones Boatyard just off (about a mile) the A.14 at St. Ives (Cambs) they will swap any size or brand of bottle for any size of Calor. I've swapped FloGas and Handy Gas bottles for Calor there.

They are open 7 days a week and their price for a refill is as low as anywhere.

http://www.jonesboatyard.co.uk/articles/about-us.html


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

If you look at Calor's website, there are definite rules about what you can swap for what. If you find a dealer who will swap outside of these rules, then be aware they either don't know about the rules, or are doing you a favour.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

go to your local recycling place normally loads of bottles there

joe


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

rickwiggans said:


> If you look at Calor's website, there are definite rules about what you can swap for what. If you find a dealer who will swap outside of these rules, then be aware they either don't know about the rules, or are doing you a favour.


The garden centre have swapped a larger one for a smaller one - that'll do me - I don't see it as a gas bottle mafia :lol:


----------

